# Falling Skies GTO



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Falling Skies is a show set about six months after Earth has been invaded by aliens, who kicked our collective asses. Now a rag-tag mix of civillians and military are waging a guerilla war against the aliens. The GTO is the '2nd Massachusetts' Regiment's command vehicle and has a 50mm mounted gun. it has no back story, but i assumed it was looked after by it's owner until the war and was commandeered by the resistance. it's since had a hard life and has become rusty and shot up.

This is revell's 1/25 66 GTO and it's an excellent kit. I couldn't find a cheap 66 GTO convertible, so i bought the hardtop and cut off the roof. I added lots of details to the engine and chassis and weathered everything. The panel wasn't 'primered' in the show, but it makes it visually more interesting. the gun came from an Italeri Jeep kit.

fallingskies_06 by aus_mus, on Flickr
fallingskies_07 by aus_mus, on Flickr
fallingskies_08 by aus_mus, on Flickr
fallingskies_09 by aus_mus, on Flickr
fallingskies_12 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Falling skies (11) by aus_mus, on Flickr
Falling skies (13) by aus_mus, on Flickr
Falling skies (15) by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

war is tough on the old GTO, so the chassis was weathered heavily after i painted it matt black. the engine was painted metallic blue.
Painted the exhaust system heavily with different coloured weathering paints and i dropped in front and rear suspension

real car:








33dddbab09e3cc4b44ee55aef8c8c741--will-patton-falling-skies by aus_mus, on Flickr
500px-Falling_Skies_M4A1_M16A2 by aus_mus, on Flickr
500px-Falling_skies_M4A1 by aus_mus, on Flickr
500px-Falling_Skies_MP5 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

